
Show HN: Multiplayer Spectre Clone for the Web - xigency
http://xigency.herokuapp.com
======
xigency
I anticipate this will break because it doesn't have any load-balancing, but
this is a game I made several years ago with WebGL, hosted on Heroku. The
original source code is available but needs to be updated to use the latest
version of Socket.IO as it is here.

[https://github.com/teamduck/gametube/tree/master/tanks](https://github.com/teamduck/gametube/tree/master/tanks)

The game uses arrow keys and spacebar for controls. The Konami code unlocks
something cool as well.

------
jimhi
This is pretty fun! A simple scoreboard of kills you get got in a single life
would do wonders though.

